# ارجو المساعدة (Mastercam)



## khaledelrady (9 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الأخوة الأعزاء بعد التحية يشرفنى الإنضمام الى المنتدى 
ويعجبنى جداً روح التعاون وعدم إخفاء المعلومة ومحاولة المساعدة من الكل للكل 
انا عضو جديد فى عالم الCNCومن متابعة المنتدى وجدت ان معظم المستخدمين يستخدمون 
Mastercamوبعد محاولات كثيرة حصلت على البرنامج ولكن عند تشغيله وجدت مشكلة 
وهى عند بداية تشغيل البرنامج يعطينى رسالة (HASP not found) وعند قراءة الDocumentsعلمت ان الHASP هو عبارة عن جزء من الHardware وسؤالى هو هل من اللازم لتشغيل البرنامج ان تكون الماكينة متصلة بألجهاز وإذا لم يكن هناك ماكينة ألن اتمكن من تشغيل البرنامج 
للعلم النسخة التى لدى Mastercam X 
اسف للإطالة و ارجو الإفادة 
وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## MDREAM (11 يونيو 2006)

يا عزيزي 

ال Hasp عباره عن قطعه تشبه الرام تاتي مع النسخه الاصليه من البرنامج حيث ان البرنامج لا يعمل من دون وجود هذه القطعه و لكن هنالك نسخ تعمل بدونه تعمل تحتاج الى كراك

و هذه النسخ لا تكون كامله بل حتى انها في بعض الاحيان تخرج كود العمليه خاطئا او به اخطاء قد تكون قاتله 

و على ما اظن ان النسخة التي لديك قد قمت بتحميلها من موقع Mastercam

لذلك لن تعمل لديك 

لذلك انصحك بالبحث عن اصداره اقدم من هذه مثل V.8 او V9.0 او V9.1

و التي ليست على موقع شركة Mastercam

فهي تعمل بدون ال Hasp لانها لا تحتاج سوى ل كراك

تحياتي

Mdream


----------



## khaledelrady (11 يونيو 2006)

شكرا اخى Mdream على المشاركة
وللعلم انا حصلت على النسخة من ملف تورنت
وبحثت كثيراً عن نسخة اخرى كما ذكرت انت و لكنى لم اوفق فى الحصول على واحدة
ولكنى وجدت نسخ على Edonkey ولكن عندما قمت بانزال احداها وجدت ان بها Error فقمت بانزال نسخة اخرى فوجدت ان بها ايضاً نفس الError ففقدت الثقة فى نوعية البرامج مثل Edonkey والأن استعمل التورنت
ياريت لو كان عندك نسخة تخبرنى حصلت عليها من اين
وشكراً مرة اخرى​


----------



## yassine-maroc (11 يونيو 2006)

Salamo alikom try to download from ed2k folder .iso or .bin
dont search for other extention


----------



## yassine-maroc (11 يونيو 2006)

ed2k://|file|Mastercam.9.1.sp2+crack.iso|562722816|AB5D207B45188C5C843C6AF3A1CBBB66|/
Salamo alikom try to download this links inchallah khair


----------



## yassine-maroc (11 يونيو 2006)

this really work but im not chur if is in english :
ed2k://|file|[MasterCAM9.1SP2+CRACK..ç®€ä½“ä¸­æ–‡æ±‰åŒ–ç‰ˆï¼ˆåڈ¯ä¸­è‹±æ–‡äº’æچ¢ï¼‰].MasterCAM9_1SP2.rar|615049280|A36DC68FA8238C9645B55932D0ADC5DA|/

but really work


----------



## yassine-maroc (11 يونيو 2006)

try link from here:
http://lib.verycd.com/2005/12/18/0000080269.html


----------



## MDREAM (12 يونيو 2006)

تحياتي

المشكله انه مثل هذه النوعية من البرامج صعب الحصول عليها من النت

لاني بحثت كثير و لكن من دون فائده

و النسخه الموجوده عندي فلقد حصلت عليها من محل في عمان و بالصدفه ايضا حتى ان صاحب 

المحل لا يعرف ما هو البرنامج لاني عندما سألته عن البرنامج قال لي "ان البرنامج يأتي مع الكاميرا"

ظنا منه انه لكاميرا لوجود كلمة Cam فالموضوع كله صدفة بصدفة

تحياتي

Mdream


----------



## yassine-maroc (15 يونيو 2006)

Salamo alikom in morrocco , just go into derb ghalef you find all what you want in ship price 10dh 1cd , 1dollar 
but i never buy any program all what i want i get it bi idni allah


----------



## khaledelrady (16 يونيو 2006)

شكراً ايها ألأخوة لمحاولة المساعدة والحمد لله حصلت على نسختين ال X & 9.1 ومن الممكن لو ارادها اى حد ارسل له ملفات التورنت واى خدمة


----------



## MDREAM (18 يونيو 2006)

العفو حبيبي

تحياتي

Mdream


----------

